# Trades Recognition Australia



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Helo, may I know the current turn around time/processing time of TRA skills assessments?
Anyone who just got their results?
Please share.


----------



## spyros_best_plumber (Sep 6, 2012)

Alexamae said:


> Helo, may I know the current turn around time/processing time of TRA skills assessments?
> Anyone who just got their results?
> Please share.


Mine took exactly 10 weeks .I applied as general plumber in august 2012


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone who applied for TRA assessment?


----------



## chris77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Anyone who applied for TRA assessment?


yes I did this is what I recived from them 

Thank you for your enquiry to Trades Recognition Australia (TRA).



Your MSA application, supporting docs and fee has been received by TRA on the 11th February and and will be processed accordingly.

An acknowledgement letter has been sent to the address nominated on your application. Mail deliveries can take up to several weeks depending on your domestic postal service and location and are out of TRA’s control.



TRA Reference Number: TRAxx/xxxxxxxx


does anyone know if there is a way to check the progress of the application with the TRA number


----------



## rintopa (Nov 14, 2013)

Shoul we take point test advice before submitting EOI ?

Thanks
Rinto


----------



## ShradhaAgr (Nov 24, 2013)

*Hi Your urgent help is needed*

Please can anyone tell me the process of how to apply as Tailor.


----------

